# Skyscraperettes in your city



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I just added the skyscraperette to the skyscraper dictionary, which is defined as _in many ways a skyscraper, just not that tall_.

There are a few of these in where I live, but I had problems finding proper examples in other cities. 

If you think you have some, post it here!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Scheepmakerstoren is probably the only one in Rotterdam









This could be another:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/006-Kruiskade-Thalia/419259751474044


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver's Trump Tower currently under construction. It looks tall but its only 188m in height.



Yellow Fever said:


>


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Cant we just call these buildings lowrises or towerflats?


----------



## smb95 (Mar 10, 2013)

Glasgow has a few hundred of these around the city, most of which are residential. These examples were built in the 1960s as a solution to the housing shortages, something that happened in a lot of major UK cities. The tallest buildings are Bluevale/Whitevale in Dennistoun, with 29 occupiable floors above ground, the 30th being a drying area. The second tallest are the six point/tower blocks of Red Road in Balornock and Barmulloch. Although they are slightly shorter, they have a total of 30 floors above ground (all occupiable). They are unique in construction (to Britain) for being built with a steel frame and a lot of asbestos, even in the insulation. The Red Road Flats were, at the time of construction were the tallest flats in Europe, but that was quickly suppressed by Bluevale/Whitevale. The Red Road Flats were built from 1964-1969. They are to all be demolished by 2017.
April 12th 2013

21 and 123 by Steven Mark Browning, on Flickr

10 Red Road Court by Steven Mark Browning, on Flickr

33 Petershill Drive by Steven Mark Browning, on Flickr

September 29th 2013

Red Road by Steven Mark Browning, on Flickr

Before demolition
This photo was taken on April 8th 2004 by Nico Hogg.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

^ those are called commieblocks, not skyscraperettes.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Another skyscraper wannabe in Vancouver, the Shangri La Hotel which is just under 200m.



Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_5218 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5219 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr





Yellow Fever said:


> IMG_5194 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_5200 by Yellow Fever @ SkyscraperCity, on Flickr


----------



## IraidaGilyard (Oct 30, 2013)

awesome superb buildings shown here.. i loved this a lot and would applause its creators


----------



## BillJackson (Nov 18, 2013)

The IDS Center 241.4 m..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ it is a true skyscraper and its height truely support its status.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My most favorite building in western Canada, the Manulife Tower (140m) in Edmonton, Alberta



Edmonton by colros, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/485033...tXGp-7RtXKe-3d8SPd-4P8Snj-7eKrUq-7mxq9A-2msxx
by Kurayba


Pic of the Day #1074 by Kenneth Kully, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

SOME IN MEXICO CITY

Stock Exchange - 113m









Zentrum Tower 100m









Fiestamericana Reforma 93m


Edificio Eclipse - 90m









Hemicor Tower - 86m









Siglum Tower - 82m










Torre Diamante - 79m









de los Parques Tower - 70m









El moro Building - 65m










Fiesta Inn Periférico Sur - 65m









La Nacional - 55m









Torre Perisur - 50m









Corum Corporative - 45m


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Saigon One Tower* (On Hold + T/O) - 195.3 m


Saigon Morning by JetHuynh, on Flickr

MCTower by LêPhúc I 0919605403, on Flickr

IMG_8316-HDR by Ares Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

Quezon City, PHL









^^ mostly 20fl-30+fl towers.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Here is the Slovak Television Building. It is 108 meters tall, the second tallest skyscraper in the country and is in my opinion the most beautiful building in Slovakia:


----------



## Phill (Oct 22, 2007)

some users in this thread didn't get it and they are posting here real skyscrapers with proper skyscraperheight 

Kanto, agree  if only the locality would by better and the cladding reconstructed


----------



## Ji-Ja-Jot (Jan 8, 2009)

This one?








http://static.laterooms.com









www.wolkenmond.de


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Phill said:


> some users in this thread didn't get it and they are posting here real skyscrapers with proper skyscraperheight
> 
> Kanto, agree  if only the locality would by better and the cladding reconstructed


I think it is in a very good location. I love to look at it when I vist the zoo. Still in the city but in an area which is nice for living with a lot of green space. It would be the perfect residential building if RTVS would ever sell it :cheers:


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Phill said:


> some users in this thread didn't get it and they are posting here real skyscrapers with proper skyscraperheight
> 
> Kanto, agree  if only the locality would by better and the cladding reconstructed


I think we should also have started with the skyscraper definition according to Emporis a skyscraper is at least 100m, then, a skyscraperette must be less than 100m , I didnt' know that.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no, we go by the SSC standard which is skyscrapers are between 200m to 299m.


----------

